# Want a Job working for Alan Rogers ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Alan Rogers are now actively seeking campsite assessors.

Do you fancy becoming a campsite assessor?

Use the contact form here: http://www.alanrogers.com/contact


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Oooohh! That sounds nice. I've just sent off an enquiry.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

About 3 years ago we had a long chat with a couple who did this. They were away for 3 months and had a substantial list of sites to visit. 

They spoke so interestingly of the job that we were strongly tempted to have a go but family commitments got in the way before we could make a decision. 

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> About 3 years ago we had a long chat with a couple who did this. They were away for 3 months and had a substantial list of sites to visit.
> 
> They spoke so interestingly of the job that we were strongly tempted to have a go but family commitments got in the way before we could make a decision.
> 
> G


Did they mention the remuneration?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Any job that is not upfront with salary/ wages I naturally presume is trying to get work on the cheap. Why else would they not be up-front? If they are not courteous with peoples' time when THEY want something, they aren't going to change once you have committed to work for them.

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wages*

Eurocamp are very similar I understand.

Great if you are a teenager wishing to travel and learn with some pocket money. Or maybe the more mature who have no ties.

TM


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> Did they mention the remuneration?


I don't think there was one as such. I seem to remember that all their campsite fees, ferry crossings and mileage were paid but no actual salary. Not a job as such but more a way to get your holidays paid for. I seem to remember that you only did as much as you wanted to but, if you intended to be away for- say- 3 months, you would be given an intinerary that covered costs for that period.

G


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Did they mention the remuneration?


£20.00 per site visit


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

As they are only 30 minutes away from us, thought we would check this out.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The job I dream of daily    

My daughter asked me the other day if money wasn't the object what job would I love to do and sad though it may seem this was it. 

Travel, different camp sites, diary and report writing sounds just up my street. 

The daughter is 10 so that will explain why it will have to wait a while, but I can still dream.

Mandy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As a dedicated wild camper, I can't imagine anything more boring, our lass said to me this weekend while were up in the wilds of Hawes, even if camp sites were free she wouldn't want to go on one, I have to agree, (she'd beat me up) we live near other people, see other people all day every day, why would any sane person want to be with yet more people on holiday, plus one would/might have to mix with TUGGERS.

Now apparently some would like a rant button, whatever for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kev.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As a dedicated wild camper, I can't imagine anything more boring, our lass said to me this weekend while were up in the wilds of Hawes, even if camp sites were free she wouldn't want to go on one, I have to agree, (she'd beat me up) we live near other people, see other people all day every day, why would any sane person want to be with yet more people on holiday, plus one would/might have to mix with TUGGERS.
> 
> Now apparently some would like a rant button, whatever for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kev.


     Me too!!

Ca


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me how Alan Rogers can get away with paying a fixed amount of £20 per site instead of paying the reviewer at least the National Minimum Wage per hour spent travelling and reviewing?


SD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Self employed probably SD.

Kev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Contracted*



SpeedyDux said:


> Can someone please explain to me how Alan Rogers can get away with paying a fixed amount of £20 per site instead of paying the reviewer at least the National Minimum Wage per hour spent travelling and reviewing?
> 
> SD


Contracted Rate, for example

Individual or Limited Company

Take on work at contracted rates. If a job takes 2 hours traveling and 2 hours to do, You get the same £XX as you do for a job around the corner that takes 5 mins.

TM


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Wages*



teemyob said:


> Eurocamp are very similar I understand.
> 
> Great if you are a teenager wishing to travel and learn with some pocket money. Or maybe the more mature who have no ties.
> 
> TM


Eurocamp works in a field totally different to Alan Rogers.

Those working for AR generally are site assessors.

They pay a certain amount for mileage and a fixed amount per site visited. Site assessors usually get to stay on site free for one night. The site reports must be written up in your spare time so it is not all just a holiday.

We have been with AR for many years and we visit between 40 and 89 sites per year but the number of visits vary significantly form assessor to assessor.

They are a small company and great people to work with.

Come and see us at the NEC show at the end of February, Hall 4, stand 4310.

You can then see the type of guide produced and perhaps buy some of them.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As a dedicated wild camper, I can't imagine anything more boring, our lass said to me this weekend while were up in the wilds of Hawes, even if camp sites were free she wouldn't want to go on one, I have to agree, (she'd beat me up) we live near other people, see other people all day every day, why would any sane person want to be with yet more people on holiday, plus one would/might have to mix with TUGGERS.
> 
> Now apparently some would like a rant button, whatever for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Kev.


If you have children I can't think of anything more boring, for the kids, than having a holiday where you never see another kid and have to put with your old fart of a father all day!

It's OK pretending that it's a real education for the kids but is it?

Plus I don't like to see so much of the countryside desecrated by inconsiderate wild campers. I know most are not inconsiderate but a significant number are.

Like you I love wild camping but as a retired person I quite enjoy meeting other people on holiday from time to time and visiting sites add to the enjoyment of my holiday.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*The details*

Alan Rogers currently publishes 10 guides -

UK / Ireland, France, Europe, Spain / Portugal, and Italy / Croatia / Slovenia - all in English and Dutch versions.

In total, our Site Assessors have inspected over 1200 campsites across Europe in 2009, and this invaluable information goes, of course, to create the bedrock for our guides.

Each inspection necessitates the completion of a detailed report and the preparation of a brief text which can subsequently be used in our guides.

Site Assessors are also responsible for creating greater awareness about Alan Rogers at the sites they visit and we continue to see important benefit from this.

For the 2010 season we are offering the following benefits to our Site Assessors

*Inspection fees

Sites new to the guide £20.00.

Sites already in the guide £18.00.*

Travel and Campsites

*Return daytime, off peak, midweek ferry crossing can be arranged at preferential rates (where appropriate).

Breakdown and recovery insurance are available also at preferential rates.*

*One night's accommodation free of charge on site as appropriate.*

Alan Rogers Campsite Inspectors
How often do we update the Guides?	
New editions are published each year to be in the shops for December / January, after extensive updating through visits and questionnaires.
How often do we visit?	
Most sites are visited every 2 or 3 years, although maybe less frequently for more remote destinations. During intervening years, each site is required to complete a detailed questionnaire to verify factual information e.g. tariffs, opening dates etc.
Do we stay on each site?	
Ideally we would like to, but the season is short and we would not achieve our visit targets. However, it is good to try to ensure that we stay on every site on a rotation basis over a number of years.* We have found that an average of three visits per day (depending on travel) works fairly well allowing two or three hours per visit; *we usually stay overnight at the third site. We also ensure that between us we use caravans, motorcaravans and even tents.
Do we charge a site for an entry in a guide?
No, thereby retaining our independence and our reputation for being honest in what we report. Each site has a standard free entry in the guide and on our web sites - a very good deal. Although their inclusion in our guide and basic web entry are both free, sites do, of course, have the opportunity to enhance their appearance by means of advertising, and this provides essential additional revenue 
Who deals with advertising?	
In most countries, we have advertising agents to manage advertising. We do however require that our site assessors are able to respond satisfactorily to all requests for information on advertising and we therefore provide you with Information Packs which include copies of our advertising rates and our agents' contact details (where appropriate) to leave with the site.
Where can we go?	
A number of our longstanding assessors will revisit familiar countries or regions every year. Otherwise, we will make every effort to take into account any specific geographical requests and make good use of any assessor's knowledge, language skills and experience.
When should we visit?
* We need to have all completed reports back in Spelmonden by the end of July.* Clearly, there's no point inspecting sites until they open (often April / May), and, therefore, the majority of our inspections take place in May / June / early July. 
Two important benefits of visiting in low season are that, 
(1) site owners will have much more time to respond to your questions and (2) they will almost always have a free pitch should you wish to overnight there.


----------

